# help - brass knurled nuts



## ciscoeuk (5 Dec 2008)

http://www.reidsupply.com/aDetail.a...&N=0&A=AJ-721&An=0&On=0&ST=brass+knurled+nuts

hi all 

looking for some help to find a uk supplier of brass knurled nut (see link) in metric, 

or a person who has a metal lathe that can make a few for a fellow woodworker

photos will be posted as soon as i can figure out how


----------



## Philly (5 Dec 2008)

Hi Ciscoe
Welcome to the forum - you've been caught by our "spamulator". It'll pass after a few more posts.
I make knurled nuts - send me a PM with your specs and I'll give you a price.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## ciscoeuk (5 Dec 2008)

just been quate $156 from reid for shipping to the uk - OUCH!

is there anyone on here from newark in notts, UK







how do you post images


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2008)

ciscoeuk":1qfsot6d said:


> just been quate $156 from reid for shipping to the uk - OUCH!
> 
> is there anyone on here from newark in notts, UK
> 
> ...


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2008)

cisco: Philly is offering to make them for you. Send him a private message through this site.


----------



## Philly (6 Dec 2008)

PM received!
Philly


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2008)

Hand Bitten


----------



## ciscoeuk (6 Dec 2008)

hi have done but they are not cheep


----------



## ciscoeuk (6 Dec 2008)

i would like to know how to post pdf file or links to i have a good selecting of plans and shopnotes, also plans for aircraft


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2008)

Hi Cisco, the forum does not have the facility to upload files. You will need to find a download server or use your ISP webspace. Be careful what you post on the open forum tho, something may infringe copyright laws.


----------



## ciscoeuk (6 Dec 2008)

as long as i don't execpt payment for the post and plans i can give them away


----------



## Shultzy (6 Dec 2008)

ciscoeuk, why not put a list up and members can pm you for a copy.


----------



## ciscoeuk (6 Dec 2008)

i was not shure if i was allow so i did not risk it any way no sure of where to post the list 

i a have a full set of shopnotes from 1 to 100, i could a post in project or as a sticky

i have to find web storage for filessize of 2 gig or more for the full zip file

plus other files and plans

i can set up an ftp server

ric


----------

